# Which brand/make of knives?



## lea272 (Jan 11, 2008)

My boyfriend recently started working in a kitchen part-time to help fund him whilst he's at university (studying something totally unrelated to food!) and he's gotten really keen with his cookery. He's not doing anything too exotic - he's working in a cafe-bar sort of place, but they serve fresh food which he enjoys much more than before when he was working in a pub kitchen. He enjoys cooking at home too and mentioned the other week that he would like a set of good knives, so I was looking to buy him some.. but not really being any good in the kitchen I have no idea where to start looking!

I was wondering if anybody could advise me on which brand/make to look for or avoid, where I'm best buying from? Obviously just for using in the kitchen at home they don't have to be amazing, but I'd like to get him something nice that will "do the job" and will last. Left to my own devices I could be buying anything and I wouldn't know any different, so I was hoping you might be able to offer me some reccommendations.

Thanks,
Leanne


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

knives are very personal to a person who uses them alot. What works well with me may not work well with you.

Here is a link to a really good thread which should help you alot:
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/cooki...ife-guide.html


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The only knives worth having are those which:

1. Take an edge readily and hold it.
2. Do the job intended for them. 
3. Are comfortable in the hand. 
4. (In some cases) Are aestetically pleasing. 

Note that nothing there includes brand names or price points.

The thing to do is haul him down to the store where they have a nice selection, and let him pick out the one or two or three that he thinks most suitable. 

Were it me, and I had no decent knives, I would look for a chef's knife or a Santuko; a boning/utility knife; and a paring knife as starters. Then I would build from there. 

And shy away from sets. Individual knives, of the style needed, make much more sense than any set ever devised. For instance, given the three I mentioned, he might like one make & model chef's knife, but opt for a totally different brand for the paring knife.


----------



## lea272 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for your advice :smiles: That article was very useful!

I would automatically have presumed that the more expensive the knife, the better it is. I think I'll suggest we go out and have a look around, may not be such a surprise but it saves me spending money on something he might not be comfortable with. I think ill take KYHeriloomer's advice and get him a few basic "essentials" to encourage him to build up a small collection.


----------



## kingpin008 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, Lea - thanks for asking this question. I was just about to make a post asking about knife choices, as I'm getting ready to start Culinary School later this month and need some info on what to choose. 

Also, let me say that your man is lucky to have a girl like you - if he's really enthusiastic about cooking, I'm sure a gift of knives for the task will really make him happy! I haven't really gotten deep into cooking yet, but I can definetly identify with it as something that gives me great enjoyment.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

If you want some opinions check out the knife post on the main profesional board, theres lots about it.


----------



## katyaslime (Jan 12, 2008)

I've decided to recommend Global knives as he seems to think they are the best choice.  More about it in Kitchen Confidential.


----------

